# Previcox or equioxx for arthritic horses



## ropa (16 June 2014)

Has anyone any knowledge or experience with this drug? Thoughts would be gratefully received. 

I have a dear old boy that has arthritis and he has been on bute for a while now and I am hoping that this drug is going to be a better option for him in that it is supposed to be kinder to the digestive organs. I am also hoping that it will be a better pain relief for him. Does anyone have any experience with this drug? 

I am trying him on a month trial of the previcox drug that we have that used to be given to the dog but wonder where I am going to get the previcox rather than the expensive equioxx if it does work? 

Thoughts gratefully received. 
x


----------



## Silverfire (16 June 2014)

I used Previcox for my horse who had just been scoped with a lot of ulcers, she had it for five days after having some dental work done and she seemed to be okay on it although was grinding her teeth a bit fifth day. She had half a tablet a day.  Its supposed to be very good for arthritis. I had the previcox from my vet. I think you can buy it from vetimed with a prescription.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 June 2014)

I used Equioxx on a big horse with hock problems, some improvement but nothing significant.


----------



## luce1 (19 June 2014)

My horse is currently on Previcox to help his arthritus... I hadnt heard of it before and the vet recently prescribed it. Cant say I really noticed the cost as it went through insurance but I will look out next time!! My horse has had new shoes on and this mediciation and is currently sound, so could be a combination of the 2! The vet has given me another box, although I am not sure if it is something he will be on for the long term? Will have to ask my vet!


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 June 2014)

My horse and several other older hunters are on Previcox at my yard. It's worked really well. Bute made no difference to him but the previcox enables him to stay in work and keep moving. He's 550kg and the dosage is just a quarter of a tablet a day. ( My small terrier has half a tablet !)


----------



## Zuzzie (19 June 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			My horse and several other older hunters are on Previcox at my yard. It's worked really well. Bute made no difference to him but the previcox enables him to stay in work and keep moving. He's 550kg and the dosage is just a quarter of a tablet a day. ( My small terrier has half a tablet !)
		
Click to expand...


Hi, I've not heard of this drug so would be interested to know whether this is actually an equine specific drug or something that is usually given to dogs??  I can see it listed on a number of websites but it appears to be for dogs.  Also, what is the dosage/mg of tablet?


----------



## ropa (20 June 2014)

My vet won't prescribe me any previcox and the equinox horse version is nearly £20 a day! Does anyone know how I can get some previcox?? I am desperate!


----------



## strides-eventing (15 November 2014)

ropa said:



			My vet won't prescribe me any previcox and the equinox horse version is nearly £20 a day! Does anyone know how I can get some previcox?? I am desperate!
		
Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat, have you found a way of getting it??!!!


----------



## ropa (25 October 2015)

I managed a way round it as did a lot of research and there is some way that vets are permitted to prescrive off licence on ethical grounds. I couched it in a way that meant that for ethical reasons it had to be given, as drug was helping but horse was dangerous to keep syringing an oral paste. Thibk vet got my drift, but tjis horse in question is super sharp and the vets have furst habd experience of it so may have been easier for them to justify this, than with a very mild tempered horse. X


----------



## Daisy2 (27 October 2015)

my vet wont prescribe as it is not licensed for horse in UK, so I will be watching this post.


----------



## applecart14 (28 October 2015)

Daisy2 said:



			my vet wont prescribe as it is not licensed for horse in UK, so I will be watching this post.
		
Click to expand...

Ask your vet if he/she is willing to prescribe it if you sign a disclaimer that you will not hold them liable if anything happens to your horse whilst taking it or as a consequence of taking it.

I had to do this with a previous horse when he was diagnosed as being a false rig.  He had to have injections of Depo Provera which was a female hormone injection.  The vets said it was unlicensed for use in horses but was used for people.  At the time I felt it was the only solution.

A few years later he dropped down dead of a heart attack in the field.  I will never know if the drug contributed to his death as he was only 14, but I had no way of proving it and the vet said that horses that are gelded late and used for stud duties have a higher incidence of heart attacks anyway which was Billy's past had consisted of prior to me owning him.  

I guess it depends on what the side effects could be.  Might be worth speaking to your vet and finding out more info.


----------

